# Sloane Gardens



## mav (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,
  Does anyone know a website for Sloane Gardens Club in London? I would like to view the property.
   Thank you


----------



## cirkus (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.sloanegardensclub.co.uk/


----------



## mav (Apr 10, 2010)

cirkus said:


> http://www.sloanegardensclub.co.uk/



Hi Cirkus,
   Thank you!!


----------



## bigrick (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't seen the rooms but I like the look of the exterior and the location.  When we went to London in 2003 we checked out timeshares in anticipation of our next trip there.  Hopefully that will be this year!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 17, 2010)

We stayed there a couple of years ago. The units are lovely and the location is fantastic!


----------

